# Can you squat a trust owned property?



## Maliceofcats (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey y'all, I been in the midwest for a bit looking at some places to squat in my hometown, and I gotta ask. What even does it mean when a property is owned by a trust? I've been coming across some places that are owned by em, and while I do know the Google results for what a trust is I'm curious what it means for Squatting.
Is it a case by case basis? Is it a fancy way of saying owned by a rich family? Am I asking stupid questions? Plz halp.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 29, 2021)

A Trust is something people form for a variety of reasons, it really depends. Sometimes a Trust is formed as part of a will when somebody dies, sometimes somebody makes one for tax reasons or to obscure the identity of the person that actually owns the property. It doesn't really mean anything relevant to squatting, since it being in the name of a trust doesn't mean that it's not in use or going to be sold.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 30, 2021)

Aren't trusts exempt from eminent domain in the USA? I recall going to an anarchist workshop about it nearly 20 years ago. Seemed like one of the only things you could do to absolutely make sure the gov can't take your property (with or without compensation).

If I recall correctly, that's one of the reasons the west side of philly hasn't been knocked down for condos, I believe they are all part of a housing association trust.

If that's the case, I think you'd have a harder time arguing for adverse possession for a property that was under a trust, but I'm definitely armchair lawyering here...


----------



## Dameon (Sep 30, 2021)

https://www.ownerscounsel.com/when-can-property-owners-challenge-eminent-domain/
Doesn't seem like it, that would be kind of a silly loophole. It's pretty easy, standard paperwork to form a trust, I think you can do it online for a few hundred dollars, so everybody would just have their property in a trust because it'd be cheap insurance.


----------

